# African bees



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi I just got a top bar hive. I am new and I'm looking for some africanized bees to go in it. I can't find anyone who sells them? I hear they are great survivor bees and produce lots of honey.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Check with the state or county bee inspector. They can help you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

There are other survivor bees that produce more honey. European bees store honey. African (scutellata) produce bee swarms. AHB are not sustainable where there is over 55 inches of rain spread throughout the year or zero degree temperatures. Africanized are considered an undesirable invasive species in most states. You can ask your State Apiarist at 615-837-5342, [email protected]


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Be aware that if you call your state apiarist and ask that question he will probably shoot you.


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

Might want to let the insurance company handling your umbrella policy know so they can update your premiums.


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

Besides updating insurance do not forget to be ready to hire the best attorney
in town, in case your AHB kill somebody's pet, livestock or worse, your attorney must be successful to make the plaintiff prove that it was not your bees in order to save your butt.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

:lpf: Hook line and sinker I just needed a laugh. I was wondering what people were going to say. Has anybody ever seriously posted anything like that?


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

:no: :applause: :thumbsup:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

beehonest said:


> :lpf: Hook line and sinker I just needed a laugh. I was wondering what people were going to say. Has anybody ever seriously posted anything like that?


No, most people know there aren't any African bees in the US. So we knew you weren't worth messin' w/.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Hot bees are not fun to be around. I think keeping mean bees is irresponsible. If you've ever seen a major bee attack you'll understand...


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

There actually is someone who attempts to cash in on this AHB issue.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

I work with Africanized bees at one of my apiaries; working them is difficult and their resistance and productivity is overrated. I prefer a good calm bee anytime. 
I know of cases where horses and cows have been killed, so be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had a few run-ins with some very aggressive bees, and I have heard that there is a guy selling "killer bee honey". I like my beekeeping to be an enjoyable experience. A few stings here and there are to be expected, but dozens through the suit will ruin the experience for anyone.

-Jay Poindexter
www.PoindexterBees.com


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Slow modem, the cat is out of the bag, and I still get serious replies:lpf:


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I see.


----------

